# why are my tipplers flying so low?



## columbidae1

Is there anyone who could give me some tips on training feeding tippler pigeons? I`ve tried a lot of experiments but unfortunately their flying seems so desperate. I wonder why they wont fly that high the way others do. I`ve tried searching all through the internet but my birds are reluctant. Please help me.

Mike


----------



## spirit wings

I do not know as I do not have tipplers..but just to put this out there..it is molting time right now and even my homers are reluctant to fly right now...I opened the loft this morning and they only flew a few laps and now they are back in the loft resting, they look like a bunch of ragga muffins right now so Im not going to push them to fly during this big molt..in a few weeks perhaps when the majority of the molt is over.


----------



## Big T

I agree with Spirit, with the molt going on I keep my homers close. Other than a five mile release the other day I only loft fly but my birds seem to only want a bath, dinner and a movie.

Tony


----------



## Guest

i heard that adding barley to the feed mix can help alot , plus you might want to join the highflyer discussion group at this link here, they could help you more Im sure  http://www.tipplers.com/index.html


----------



## yellowking

Make sure you consider the weather, the breed, the bird's experience, your feed methods, the feed itself, the birds health, and your experience. 

More often than not, it is the owners fault by overlooking something. 

I said it many times before.

The bird's behavior reflects the owner's behavior.


----------



## Big T

yellowking said:


> Make sure you consider the weather, the breed, the bird's experience, your feed methods, the feed itself, the birds health, and your experience.
> 
> More often than not, it is the owners fault by overlooking something.
> 
> I said it many times before.
> 
> *The bird's behavior reflects the owner's behavior*.


So that is why my birds coo with a southern accent!!!


----------



## TipplerBeni

Well I wouldn't consider myself a tippler expert but I've had tippers for a long time tipplers aren't highfliers per say they do fly for long periods of time. They might fly high or low for hours sometimes a mixture of both. Feed plays a big part of the way they fly. Feed to heavy with the wrong feed an they will be fat an lazy a good conditioned tippler should weigh about the same as an empty soda can. Also depends on the birds an there background. Just an racing homers or rollers good breeders produce good birds. Where did you get tour birds what are you feeding are you over feeding/under feeding are birds 100% healthy alot of stuff to ask yourself lol


----------



## Guest

all the tipplers I have had were high flying


----------



## TipplerBeni

You got lucky tipplers usually do fly high don't get me wrong but I've seen tipplers fly for hours just low enough to see there wings flapping. Depends what you call low an what I call low if you can see there color that's low to me. Right now I fly a kit of 4 tipplers all brother an sisters an the highest the fly is out if site high but I've seen them fly for hours just above tree level ( which is nit my favorite hawks can chase them) I've had a stock of 100 birds look like a grain of pepper in the sky I've had that same group not want to fly at all when the dead of summer an the humidity is in full force. It depends on alot if it was easy to fly birds everyone would be doing it!!!!!


----------



## Birdman79

TipplerBeni said:


> You got lucky tipplers usually do fly high don't get me wrong but I've seen tipplers fly for hours just low enough to see there wings flapping. Depends what you call low an what I call low if you can see there color that's low to me. Right now I fly a kit of 4 tipplers all brother an sisters an the highest the fly is out if site high but I've seen them fly for hours just above tree level ( which is nit my favorite hawks can chase them) I've had a stock of 100 birds look like a grain of pepper in the sky I've had that same group not want to fly at all when the dead of summer an the humidity is in full force. It depends on alot if it was easy to fly birds everyone would be doing it!!!!!


I agree ,it also depends on the strain too.There are tipplers that change altitude every now and then also.


----------



## tipplerman

i have been flying tipplers for over 33yrs, a lot if common sense questions require answering first to ascertain why your birds are flying low. As some of the other posts have suggested some basic things may be effecting this trait The moult/the feeding/the weather/the duration you have them out etc etc. but also some strains of tipplers do fly low but some strains fly high and rake a lot. A mistake many fanciers have is they over exercise the tipplers. it is not good having them out everyday as this will sicken them and that may be a factor in low flying


----------



## Chilangz

I used to have tipplers which used to fly high and I used to fly them only once a week.....
good/balanced food plays an important role in their performance, even though there are other factors involved which are mentioned above....


----------



## TipplerBeni

I like birds that rake. More than likely your going to get food time when the get up high an start raking. The strain I'm working with will rake for hours inthe clouds I'm scared they might catch a cloud that's to big an get lost


----------

